# Déçu par l'iBook, je m'en déleste!



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

J'avais commandé il y a 10 jours un iBook 12", étant à la recherche, pour la rentrée, d'un ordi petit et pratique pour utiliser à l'unif. Je précise ici que je possède déjà un PowerBook G4 17" dernière génération (avec toutes les options) et que je trouve que c'est la meilleure machine que j'ai jamais eu!! Malheureusement, l'iBook ne lui arrive même pas à la cheville. Je l'ai reçu ce matin... Déballage avec jubillation et émerveillement. Fermée, la bête est superbe! Une fois ouverte, je déchante déjà... Clavier peu élégant et, me semble-t-il, assez mal fixé (un peu de jeu du côté droit), style un peu trop agressif. L'ouverture de l'écran grince, le système de fermeture fonctionne pas super. Ca n'a vraiment pas la finesse et la classe de mon PowerBook! Une fois allumé, c'est encore pire. L'écran est tout simplement atroce! Les couleurs sont jaunies, la lumière est exécrable (même après étalonnage, le résultat reste très très moyen). Mon opinion n'est que plus encrée lorsque j'allume mon 17" juste à côté... Rien à voir.
Etant quelqu'un d'impulsif, il ne m'en faut pas plus. Je remballe l'ordi, ses accessoires et tout le tralala dans la boîte, remets la boîte dans le carton de TNT et appelle le service après-vente.
Dans quelques jours, TNT repasse chez moi pour renvoyer l'engin chez Apple contre remboursement.
Depuis mon switch en janvier dernier, je suis devenu un vrai maniaque d'Apple. Je suis devenu un membre à part entière de ce que certains journalistes appellent "la secte Apple" et j'adore son gourou, Jobs, dont je trouve chaque Keynote passionnant.
Ma découverte de l'iBook m'a évidemment laissé un peu froid, mais je m'explique cela ainsi : mon premier Mac a été ce PowerBook 17", qui est (je pense) l'un des meilleurs ordis d'Apple (ne parlons pas de G5), super design, hyper bien conçu, avec toutes ces petites choses qui font la différence. Il me paraît donc normal, en prenant un peu de recul, d'avoir été déçu par l'iBook, qui est un modèle très inférieur...
Mais bon, il n'empêche que je suis quand même déçu! Surtout que ça va me coûter 80¤...  
J'envisage de m'acheter le PowerBook 12"... mais cette fois, j'irai l'essayer à la Fnac avant de l'acheter sur l'Apple Store!
Une dernière chose... : J'adore tjs Apple!!!

Alex

PS: découvrez un petit truc que j'ai fait avec GarageBand (rien de transcendental...) sur le site d'Apple (http://edcommunity.apple.com/gallery/student/item.php?itemID=3489) Et n'oubliez pas de voter   !
PS2: Etant impulsif, mais pas trop, j'ai redonné sa chance au ptit iBook ce soir. Je l'ai entièrement configuré, personnalisé, ... pour arriver à ce qui aurait du être le parfait ordi "de voyage". Malheureusement, je ne m'étais pas trompé ce matin... Ca ne me plaît pas du tout (cet écran, mon dieu, quelle horreur)! J'ai tout réinitialisé et tout réemballer! Byebye iBook!
PS3: Cette petite aventure a quand même eu un bon côté : elle m'a fait réaliser à nouveau à quel point mon PowerBook est génial (la routine me l'avait fait oublier)... En fait, c comme dans un mariage : il faut parfois aller voir ailleurs pour se rendre compte oh combien ce qu'on a déjà est beau.


----------



## Avril-VII (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir 

C'est vrai que un powerbook tout court, tu as déjà la rolls du portable mais un 17 avec toutes options :rateau:
Je possède un powerbook 12" dernière génération en super drive 512 de ram... Il es super, je ne peux que te le conseiller.


EDIT : J'aime beaucoup ta musique avec Garage Band, ca rapelle les SIMS


----------



## meldon (19 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c comme dans un mariage : il faut parfois aller voir ailleurs pour se rendre compte oh combien ce qu'on a déjà est beau.




   Shocked!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Shocked!!



Désolé  :rose:  :rateau:   Je n'ai que 19 ans...


----------



## Mulholland Max (19 Juillet 2005)

Goujat! Laisser tomber un malheureux iBook qui ne demandait qu'a être adopté...:rose:


----------



## Pierrou (19 Juillet 2005)

moi j'ai mon iBook depuis deux heures, et je suis au bvord de l'orgasme, bon OK l'écran, c'est po celuide mon eMac, mais ça rester correct, sinon ben faéce à mon emac à 700mhz, rien à voir, c'est fluide, et puis merde, il est bo quoi !!
je louchais dessus depuis un an et enfin je l'ai, putain c'est magnifique !!! :love:


----------



## jean-lou (19 Juillet 2005)

j'avoue que j'ai du mal à comprendre

C'est comme abandonné un petit chaton parce qu'il court moins vite que ton lévrier !!!! 

mais ceci dit quelqu'un d'autres l'adoptera, c'est sur 

JEanlOu


----------



## tedy (19 Juillet 2005)

Mais l'écran sur le powerbook 12" n'est-il pas le même que celui de l'ibook ??????????


----------



## mickeyclub (19 Juillet 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'écran sur le powerbook 12" n'est-il pas le même que celui de l'ibook ??????????



Il me semble. En tout cas, l'écran du PB 12" n'est vraiment pas terrible non plus. (Je précise que je suis moi aussi possesseur d'un PB 17, donc la comparaison est fatale). A mes yeux, les écrans classés du meilleur au pire...
PB 17
PB 15
IB 14
PB/IB 12


----------



## meilingibookg3 (19 Juillet 2005)

Moi, j'envisage de m'acheter un Powerbook 17" pour sauver mon Ibook 12"? il est vieux (2002) et a besoin d'un coup de main pour bien des applications? J'ai testé le powerbook 17" car un très bon ami en possède un? Il est FABULEUX ? sauf qu'il est un peu lourd pour les déplacements? Or, je suis une nomade et j'ai besoin de me déplacer (réunion, étranger)? Malgré tout, JE LE VEUX? Je m'acheterai aussi un autre ibook, sans doute un 14" pour changer d'autant qu'il propose aussi le superdrive? Avec ça, je vais vous laisser car, j'ai du boulot, j'ai besoin de pépètes pour acheter ces trésors (sans compter d'autres Ipod mini et Ipod photo pour ma collection !!! les accessoires Ipod, Iboo, et Powerbook? Je sais que c'est fous mais, voilà?)  :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

l'écran de l'IB 14" est mauvais,
même définition que le 12" mais plus gros pixel,
du coup l'image est moins "fine"


----------



## jean-lou (19 Juillet 2005)

meilingibookg3 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'envisage de m'acheter un Powerbook 17" pour sauver mon Ibook 12"? il est vieux (2002) et a besoin d'un coup de main pour bien des applications? J'ai testé le powerbook 17" car un très bon ami en possède un? Il est FABULEUX ? sauf qu'il est un peu lourd pour les déplacements? Or, je suis une nomade et j'ai besoin de me déplacer (réunion, étranger)? Malgré tout, JE LE VEUX? Je m'acheterai aussi un autre ibook, sans doute un 14" pour changer d'autant qu'il propose aussi le superdrive? Avec ça, je vais vous laisser car, j'ai du boulot, j'ai besoin de pépètes pour acheter ces trésors (sans compter d'autres Ipod mini et Ipod photo pour ma collection !!! les accessoires Ipod, Iboo, et Powerbook? Je sais que c'est fous mais, voilà?)  :love:



Oulala, je sais pas ce que tu fais pour gagner de l'argent mais t'es tout speed 

Et tu dois avoir un problème sur le clavier de ton petit Ibook, il fait des ? a la place des . je crois 

Bah ca ira mieux sur le Powerbook 17

JEanlOu


----------



## AntoineD (19 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me plaît pas du tout (cet écran, mon dieu, quelle horreur)! J'ai tout réinitialisé et tout réemballer! Byebye iBook!



Et un ibook sur le refurb ! Un !


----------



## hunjord (19 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> l'écran de l'IB 14" est mauvais,
> même définition que le 12" mais plus gros pixel,
> du coup l'image est moins "fine"



C'est vrai très connu....
enfin pour avoir des détails et des chiffres:
IBook
"Both iBook models offer brilliant 1024 x 768 pixel resolution &#8212; ideal for doing everything from working on spreadsheets to displaying your movies and digital pictures in millions of colors. What&#8217;s more, the iBook display scales down beautifully, again with millions of colors, for special games and applications optimized for 800 x 600 or 640 x 480 pixel resolutions. And both come powered by an ATI Mobility Radeon 9200 graphics processor with 32MB of dedicated video memory and AGP 4x support for dazzling 3D graphics that bring games to life."

je pense que ce sont le genre de précision qu'il faut regarder attentivement avant d'acheter, quite à aller à la FNAC pour comparer puis acheter sur le store, ou voir d'occaz comme moi.


----------



## cucurbitales (19 Juillet 2005)

Zy-va, fais-toi plaisir, le PowerBook 17" c'est le pied.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

C'est clair que le 17", y a pas mieux!! Moi je l'adore!


----------



## brome (20 Juillet 2005)

Quelque part, ça me rassure un peu d'apprendre qu'un iBook est un produit bien moins bon qu'un powerbook.
Parce que dans le cas contraire, vu la différence de prix, ça s'appellerait du foutage de gueule.


----------



## zolive12 (20 Juillet 2005)

Tu achete souvent des trucs sans les essayer? Ce qui m'etonne c'est que tu ne soit pas aller l'essayer a la FNAC...  :mouais: 
Et puis c'est connu que le PB sont bien meilleur que les ibooks... surtout si tu compares la rolls des portable (PB17) et le portable grand public le moins cher de Apple. Il faut bien justifier une difference de prix de 1700 euros (presque 2 ibook 12').   par contre, Je pense que le rapport qualité prix de l'ibook est imbattable...  Faut savoir ce qu'on veut, un mac pas cher avec des pref corrects (plus que correct) ou une machine de fou a presque 3000 euros qui n'a aucun defauts. Ces deux portables ne jouent pas dans la meme categorie. 
Moi, j'ai un ibook 12' "de base". J'ai decouvert le monde Mac avec cette machine, et j'en suis trés content, le clavier est bien fixer, l'ecran ne grince pas, les couleurs ne sont pas jaunies, et le systeme de fermture marche trés bien. Je dirait meme que l'avantage des plastikBook est de mieux absorber les eventuels choques lors du transport qui d'ailleur est plus pratique avec un 12' (PB ou ibook) qu'un 17'. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas la finnesse, l'elegance et les pref du PB, mais de la a le renvoyer aprés qq heures d'utilisations, je te trouve un peu expeditif...  
Bon, voila, pour la defence du plastikbook.:modo:  que perso, je trouve exelent pour ce que j'en fait    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui, ben désolé si tu me trouves expéditif... On a visiblement pas la même façon de penser. Pour info, je l'avais vu à la fnac : mais écran éteint et couvert de traces de doigts, coque noircie de traces également, ça ne me donnait pas vraiment une idée réaliste de la bête allumée et en bon état.
C'est pas parce que "je ne suis qu'un étudiant" qui cherche un portable petit et pratique que je devrais me contenter de ça. Je trouve qu'avoir un écran de qualité, de nos jours, c'est un must, même pour une config de base.
Il est tout à fait normal qu'un PowerBook 17" soit bcp plus cher qu'un iBook, à cause de sa taille, des options qu'il possède, ... mais je ne vois pas pourquoi, parce que l'écran de l'iBook est plus petit, il devrait être bcp moins bon... (à noter, de plus, que l'écran du PowerBook 12", déjà plus couteux, est, paraît-il, identique à celui de l'iBook...)
On attend d'un produit Apple un minimum. Je n'ai pas rencontré ce minimum avec cet ibook... Mais bon, j'avoue que je suis exigeant.
Perso, je croyais que la mentalité d'Apple était : "Puisque que c'est un modèle de base, prenons des matériaux de qualité, mais ne mettons pas bcp d'options" et pas "Puisque c'est un modèle de base, autant utiliser un écran merdique"
Et puis, pour conclure, et sans vouloir te vexer, je fais encore ce que je veux avec ce que j'achète   !


----------



## heroe (20 Juillet 2005)

bo, moi j'ai un alu12 et un ibook12 et bin,
je trouve que c'est kif kif bouriko, bon  a part
la finition, c'est vrai mais la différence de prix est
pas trop justifiée... bon, apres c'est vrai que mon alu12 1ghz est
plus réactif que mon ibook 1,2ghz... mais pas c'est pas énorme!


----------



## deftones (20 Juillet 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> Tu achete souvent des trucs sans les essayer? Ce qui m'etonne c'est que tu ne soit pas aller l'essayer a la FNAC... :mouais:


Comme si il y avait un Fnac à côté de chaque habitant :-\ Sais tu que certaines personnes n'ont pas les moyens d'avoir un mac autrement que par correspondance ?



			
				zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est connu que le PB sont bien meilleur que les ibooks... surtout si tu compares la rolls des portable (PB17) et le portable grand public le moins cher de Apple. Il faut bien justifier une difference de prix de 1700 euros (presque 2 ibook 12').


Mais en lisant le message, le renvoie se fait essentiellement pour cause d'écran de piètre qualité.Ce qui me gêne c'est que certaines marques proposent des portables avec des configs différentes mais avec souvent des écrans de même qualité (je pense à mes différents vaios que j'ai eu).
De plus, quand tu prends un PB 12" avec le même écran que l'iBook 12" ça gâche un peu la machine.



			
				zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> par contre, Je pense que le rapport qualité prix de l'ibook est imbattable... Faut savoir ce qu'on veut, un mac pas cher avec des pref corrects (plus que correct) ou une machine de fou a presque 3000 euros qui n'a aucun defauts. Ces deux portables ne jouent pas dans la meme categorie.


Dommage qu'il faille taper dans le 17" pour avoir cette qualité. Le 15" (qui n'est pas donné tout de même) a eu malheureusement une période de fabrication de qualité moyenne.



			
				zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il n'a pas la finnesse, l'elegance et les pref du PB, mais de la a le renvoyer aprés qq heures d'utilisations, je te trouve un peu expeditif...


Ben il a acheté un produit qu'il trouve en dessous de ses attentes, pourquoi devrait il le garder ?


----------



## zolive12 (20 Juillet 2005)

deftones a dit:
			
		

> Comme si il y avait un Fnac à côté de chaque habitant :-\ Sais tu que certaines personnes n'ont pas les moyens d'avoir un mac autrement que par correspondance ?


alexisbackintown a pu le voir (mais pas essayer) a la FNAC... mais eteind, c'est con...



			
				deftones a dit:
			
		

> De plus, quand tu prends un PB 12" avec le même écran que l'iBook 12" ça gâche un peu la machine.


c'est vrais, mais c'est tout de meme mieux que le ibook 14'...  En tout cas, chez moi, l'ecran n'est pas jaune et "merdique"... A part bien sur si tu fait de photo ou du design... 



			
				deftones a dit:
			
		

> Ben il a acheté un produit qu'il trouve en dessous de ses attentes, pourquoi devrait il le garder ?


Je ne dit pas qu'il devrait le garder, je voulais juste prendre la defence de l'ibook, qui, a mon sens est une trés bonne machine, pour laquelle je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'ouvreture de l'ecran qui grince, ou de systeme de fermeture qui marche mal, c'etait peut etre une mauvaise serie  (comme le PB 15' )... La plus part des gens te diront que l'ibook eest trés bien (heroe, pierrou, moi, pour prendre des exemple de ce thread)

desoler de vous vexer en voulant exposer mon point de vue... Si on ne peut meme plus dire ce qu'on pense sans vexer tout le monde.   et encore une foie desoler...


----------



## apkwa (20 Juillet 2005)

Ben dis donc, étudiant avec un PowerBook 17, il y a des chanceux.
Moi, avec 5 ans dans la vie active, il m'a fallu casser ma tirelire pour me payer mon ibook 14".
(Les temps changent vite (et c'est tant mieux dans ce cas))


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> desoler de vous vexer en voulant exposer mon point de vue... Si on ne peut meme plus dire ce qu'on pense sans vexer tout le monde.   et encore une foie desoler...



Chacun expose son point de vue et je respecte le tien   Pas besoin de t'excuser, tu n'as rien fait de mal   Et puis, tous les goûts sont dans la nature!! Moi aussi je ne faisais qu'exposer mon point de vue  



			
				zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrais, mais c'est tout de meme mieux que le ibook 14'... En tout cas, chez moi, l'ecran n'est pas jaune et "merdique"... A part bien sur si tu fait de photo ou du design...



Oui, je fais de la photo et du design   mais je trouvais quand même que même pour une utilisation basique, l'écran n'était pas fameux...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

apkwa a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, étudiant avec un PowerBook 17, il y a des chanceux.
> Moi, avec 5 ans dans la vie active, il m'a fallu casser ma tirelire pour me payer mon ibook 14".
> (Les temps changent vite (et c'est tant mieux dans ce cas))



Il y a toujours eu des gens avec plus de moyens que d'autres, je ne pense pas que ce soit propre à notre temps. Mais c'est vrai que je suis chanceux


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours eu des gens avec plus de moyens que d'autres, je ne pense pas que ce soit propre à notre temps. Mais c'est vrai que je suis chanceux



N-A-N-T-I


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> N-A-N-T-I



Pfffffffffff, n'importe quoi...    

Au fait, comme je vois que tu as un PowerBook 12", peux-tu me donner ton avis à son sujet ?
Et l'écran ???????


----------



## deftones (20 Juillet 2005)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> desoler de vous vexer en voulant exposer mon point de vue... Si on ne peut meme plus dire ce qu'on pense sans vexer tout le monde.  et encore une foie desoler...



Mais noooon, on n'est pas vexé   C'est juste un avis sur ta réaction que j'ai donné. 
Perso, j'ai un iBook 14" G4 car j'avais pas les moyens d'avoir mieux et j'en suis globalement satisfait. Mais je le suis essentiellement pour OS X car je voulais un bon OS inspiré d'Unix (et Linux commençait à me lasser). Mais quand je l'ai allumé, j'ai franchement été déçu par la dalle (surtout par rapport à mon vaio fx300 de l'époque) que je trouve assez mauvaise (et surtout que je me faisais une idée très supérieure des machines Apple).
Cela n'empêche pas d'aimer cette machine pour l'OS (toujours sous Panther), les outils et les environnements de développement que j'apprécie (j'adore Objective C & Cocoa).

Et si j'avais eu les moyens , j'aurais également renvoyé mon iBook pour prendre un PB 15" sur lequel  la dalle commence à être correcte.


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et un ibook sur le refurb ! Un !



Oui d'ailleurs si le refurb est vide c'est bien de la faute des gens qui ne renvoient rien!! La honte!! 


En tout cas je pense qu'alexisbackintown a eu tout à fait raison de retourner son ibook si il ne lui plaisait pas (moins pour l'histoire du mariage, si les femmes faisaient pareil ce serait joli lol). C'est la base de la VPC.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas je pense qu'alexisbackintown a eu tout à fait raison de retourner son ibook si il ne lui plaisait pas (moins pour l'histoire du mariage, si les femmes faisaient pareil ce serait joli lol). C'est la base de la VPC.



Mais voyons, les femmes font pareil.


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais voyons, les femmes font pareil.



Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre...


----------



## zolive12 (20 Juillet 2005)

effectivement, il a bien fait de le renvoyer, aprés tout, si ca ne lui plait pas.  
Pour donné mon avis sur l'ecran, je trouve simplement la taille est un peu petite pour bosser toute une journée dessus. Et qd on ouvre plusieurs fenetres, ca devient vite galere. Maintenant, je ne fait pas de design ou de travail graphique, donc, pour l'utilisation que j'en fait, ca me vas trés bien, c'est sur qu'on peut cetainement trouver mieux...
Donc, si tu fait de la photo prend plutot un 15'  (ibook 14' moins bon que le 12' au niveaux de la dalle)pour ne pas te dechirer les yeux. Mais ne risques tu pas de te retrouver avec deux portables plus ou moins identiques ?  
bon, moi, je vais me coucher, il se fait tard ici...   
bonne fin de journée.


----------



## iPower (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre...



Superbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oops c'est pas le sujet


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

iPower a dit:
			
		

> Superbe



Oui ben le maquillage ça aide beaucoup parce que le matin...  



			
				iPower a dit:
			
		

> Oops c'est pas le sujet



Heu oui :rose: (n'empeche que la fidélité ça compte na)


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Juillet 2005)

Euh mais c'est quoi l'intérêt d'acheter un iBook 12" quand on a déjà un Powerbook plus rapide et plus beau??!! Tu voulais juste une bécane plus facile à transporter.
Enfin sinon t'as de la chance mais ça me fait un peu délirer les gens qui peuvent à 19 ans se payer une bécane à 3000 euros... A 23 ans en 2001, j'etais bien content de me payer mon premier iBook à 2000 euros de l'époque avec tout ce que j'avais pu économiser avec les jobs et stages...
Moi, jaloux?!  

Bon après tout tes ressources ne me regardent pas, mais acheter un machin à 1000 euros sans même se renseigner un peu sérieusement (pleins de gens dans le forum ont déjà parlé de l'écran de l'iBook, pas mal à sa sortie en 2001 et maintenant dépassé au niveau luminosité et angle de visualisation par rapport aux nouveautés), c'est quand même un peu jeter l'argent par les fenêtres, non?!! 

Meldon tu aurais pas un petit côté narcissique?!   Mais continue c'est toujours moins "effrayant" et plus mignon que l'avatar d'iPower


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Euh mais c'est quoi l'intérêt d'acheter un iBook 12" quand on a déjà un Powerbook plus rapide et plus beau??!! Tu voulais juste une bécane plus facile à transporter.



Ben oui... C'est indiqué à la première ligne de ce sujet...  "...étant à la recherche, pour la rentrée, d'un ordi petit et pratique pour utiliser à l'unif."



			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Bon après tout tes ressources ne me regardent pas, mais acheter un machin à 1000 euros sans même se renseigner un peu sérieusement (pleins de gens dans le forum ont déjà parlé de l'écran de l'iBook, pas mal à sa sortie en 2001 et maintenant dépassé au niveau luminosité et angle de visualisation par rapport aux nouveautés), c'est quand même un peu jeter l'argent par les fenêtres, non?!!



Ahlala... pourquoi dois-je toujours me justifer ?    Je m'étais renseigné, seulement voilà > Je ne voulais pas retourner sur PC, donc je savais que je prendrais un Mac > Comme il me fallait un ordi extra-portable, il ne pouvait s'agir que d'un iBook 12" ou d'un powerBook 12" > Ayant déjà un PowerBook, je voulais me tourner vers quelque chose d'autre > donc, forcément iBook > J'avais visiter en long et en large le site d'Apple et tout m'avait semblé correct > Je considérais Apple comme une marque n'utilisant que du matériel de bonne qualité > Ainsi, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'aurais hésité à acheter cet iBook...

Je tiens quand même à préciser que le but de mon post était juste de raconter ma ptite histoire. Je trouve un peu fort qu'on se permette de juger la façon dont je dépense mon argent qui, aux dernières nouvelles, ne regarde que moi! Ceci dit, chacun a le droit d'exprimer son avis... mais bon... J'achete énormément de choses sur le net, principalement aux USA et en Angleterre, alors que je n'ai jamais vu ces choses en vrai... Je viens de m'acheter un coffret de CD sur Amazon, tu penses bien que je l'ai pas essayé avant... C'est aussi à ça que sert la politique de retour des achats qui permet au consommateur non-satisfait de se faire rembourser... Ayant invoquer cette politique chez Apple pour l'achat de cet iBook, je vois même pas pourquoi on parle de "jeter l'argent par les fenêtres", vu que je me suis fait rembourser... Et s'il m'avait plu, je n'aurais eu aucune raison de regretter mon achat, donc, dans les 2 cas, l'argent n'est pas jeté par les fenêtres...

Mmmmmmmmm... Je suis ZENNNNNNNN


----------



## iPower (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben le maquillage ça aide beaucoup parce que le matin...



Détrompe-toi 




			
				meldon a dit:
			
		

> Heu oui :rose: (n'empeche que la fidélité ça compte na)



C'est même primordial 




			
				Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Meldon tu aurais pas un petit côté narcissique?!   Mais continue c'est toujours moins "effrayant" et plus mignon que l'avatar d'iPower




Craignez-moi, craignez-moi


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben le maquillage ça aide beaucoup parce que le matin...



Ce fil s'embellit....:love:
je veux bien apporter les croissants :love::love::love:


----------



## iPower (20 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve un peu fort qu'on se permette de juger la façon dont je dépense mon argent qui, aux dernières nouvelles, ne regarde que moi! Ceci dit, chacun a le droit d'exprimer son avis... mais bon... J'achete énormément de choses sur le net, principalement aux USA et en Angleterre, alors que je n'ai jamais vu ces choses en vrai... Je viens de m'acheter un coffret de CD de 500¤....



Comme tu dis, ça ne regarde que toi, on n'a pas forcément envie de savoir que tu as claqué 2000 ¤ le mois dernier hein 

Bonne fin d'après-midi,

iPower


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

lol, tout ça me fait rire... y en a qui veulent pas savoir, d'autres qui peuvent pas s'empêcher de s'en mêler...  donc si je réponds, ça en embête certains, et si je réponds pas ça en choque d'autres... :hein: 
Je crois que la prochaine fois, je m'abstiendrai de raconter mes histoires...

pq y a pas un bouton "supprimer tout" sur ce site ?????  





_-"Give me a break!"
-"What's HIS problem?"_


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Juillet 2005)

j'ai quand même mis des gros smileys de partout et j'ai été assez ironique, donc zeeeeeeen, allez fallait pas prendre ça très au sérieux  
Je me suis permis d'etre un peu taquin, car dans ton premier post (ok désolé mal lu pour le coup de l'utilisation à l'uni) pour des tas de gens qui ont un iBook, ça faisait un peu "post à fine bouche" si tu vois ce que je veux dire! Du genre "hey les gars j'ai une super mercedes 600 V12, bon mais la classe A que je viens de récupérer ça le fait pas du tout à coté, les bruits aérodynamiques sont vraiment insupportables!" 
A ta décharge, tu n'as pas eu de bol, car en plus des caractéristiques inférieures de l'iBook (écran moins bon qu'un PB 17" tout le monde est d'accord) tu es tombé sur un modèle mal assemblé (le clavier de traviole, l'écran qui ferme mal et la charnière qui grince, tout le monde ne l'a pas heureusement!). Donc au final, j'aurai sans doute pensé comme toi, j'avoue  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> j'ai quand même mis des gros smileys de partout et j'ai été assez ironique, donc zeeeeeeen, allez fallait pas prendre ça très au sérieux
> Je me suis permis d'etre un peu taquin, car dans ton premier post (ok désolé mal lu pour le coup de l'utilisation à l'uni) pour des tas de gens qui ont un iBook, ça faisait un peu "post à fine bouche" si tu vois ce que je veux dire! Du genre "hey les gars j'ai une super mercedes 600 V12, bon mais la classe A que je viens de récupérer ça le fait pas du tout à coté, les bruits aérodynamiques sont vraiment insupportables!"
> A ta décharge, tu n'as pas eu de bol, car en plus des caractéristiques inférieures de l'iBook (écran moins bon qu'un PB 17" tout le monde est d'accord) tu es tombé sur un modèle mal assemblé (le clavier de traviole, l'écran qui ferme mal et la charnière qui grince, tout le monde ne l'a pas heureusement!). Donc au final, j'aurai sans doute pensé comme toi, j'avoue  :rateau:



Allez, c réglé alors!   
Au fait, pas de Mercedes 600 V12... J'ai une CLS 350 V6


----------



## Mickjagger (20 Juillet 2005)

Ah mais, j'ai pas peur du tout de défoncer la Corsa 1.2 millésime 96 de ma maman en me garant dans les rues de Paris moi, na!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Mickjagger a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais, j'ai pas peur du tout de défoncer la Corsa 1.2 millésime 96 de ma maman en me garant dans les rues de Paris moi, na!!



Lol, mdr


----------



## cyberyoyo (20 Juillet 2005)

mickeyclub a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble. En tout cas, l'écran du PB 12" n'est vraiment pas terrible non plus. (Je précise que je suis moi aussi possesseur d'un PB 17, donc la comparaison est fatale). A mes yeux, les écrans classés du meilleur au pire...
> PB 17
> PB 15
> IB 14
> PB/IB 12


J'ai comparé un IBOOK et un PWB 12' dans un magasin et l'écran du PWB m'a paru de meilleur qualité. Etait-ce du au régalge de l'écran ? Je ne pense pas qu'un vendeur s'embêterait à paramétrer un modèle d'expo. Aussi, je pense que les écrans sont différents.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comparé un IBOOK et un PWB 12' dans un magasin et l'écran du PWB m'a paru de meilleur qualité. Etait-ce du au régalge de l'écran ? Je ne pense pas qu'un vendeur s'embêterait à paramétrer un modèle d'expo. Aussi, je pense que les écrans sont différents.



J'ai lu (enfin, je crois) que l'éclairage de l'écran du PowerBook 12" (bien que l'écran en lui-même soit, paraît-il, identique à celui de l'iBook) est différent, qu'il est plus uniforme, ce qui donne une meilleure image.


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comparé un IBOOK et un PWB 12' dans un magasin et l'écran du PWB m'a paru de meilleur qualité. Etait-ce du au réglage de l'écran ? Je ne pense pas qu'un vendeur s'embêterait à paramétrer un modèle d'expo. Aussi, je pense que les écrans sont différents.



Je dubite, je dubite. :mouais: Je pense plutôt que les écrans sont pas réglés du tout et que c'est au petit bonheur la chance. Même le mien était tout fadasse quand je l'ai reçu (sur un pb15").



			
				alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu (enfin, je crois) que le rétro-éclairage de l'écran du PowerBook 12" (bien que l'écran en lui-même soit, paraît-il, identique à celui de l'iBook) est différent, qu'il est plus uniforme, ce qui donne une meilleure image.



Oui, pourquoi pas effectivement. Heu c'est éclairé comment derrière, y a des ampoules? lol

PS: pour les photos c'est gentil mais j'en ai surtout des moches alors mon côté narcissique en prend un coup.  Je crois que les forums manquent de filles et que ça explique votre indulgence. 

PPS: dommage pour les croissants, ça fait grossir (miam miam)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> PS: pour les photos c'est gentil mais j'en ai surtout des moches alors mon côté narcissique en prend un coup.  Je crois que les forums manquent de filles et que ça explique votre indulgence.



Pas de fausse modestie Meldon! Tu es très jolie!


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu (enfin, je crois) que le rétro-éclairage de l'écran du PowerBook 12" (bien que l'écran en lui-même soit, paraît-il, identique à celui de l'iBook) est différent, qu'il est plus uniforme, ce qui donne une meilleure image.



En parlant de rétro-éclairage....il n'y en a pas sur le clavier du powerbook 12", enfin je te dis ca pour éviter que tu refasses un post en disant, "décu de mon powerbook 12" sans rétro éclairage de clavier, je m'en déleste!" :rateau:
Pour ce qui est de celui de l'écran, un autre répondra...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de rétro-éclairage....il n'y en a pas sur le clavier du powerbook 12", enfin je te dis ca pour éviter que tu refasses un post en disant, "décu de mon powerbook 12" sans rétro éclairage de clavier, je m'en déleste!" :rateau:
> Pour ce qui est de celui de l'écran, un autre répondra...



Sorry, j'ai confondu... je parlais bien sûr du système qui éclaire l'écran...
Non mais hé, c pas bientôt fini de se foutre de ma tronche à la moindre occasion ?????    
J'ai l'impression qu'on en manque pas une pour s'acharner sur moi... Si c le prix pour exprimer son opinion, génial... !!!   Snifff snifffff


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, j'ai confondu... je parlais bien sûr du système qui éclaire l'écran...
> Non mais hé, c pas bientôt fini de se foutre de ma tronche à la moindre occasion ?????
> J'ai l'impression qu'on en manque pas une pour s'acharner sur moi... Si c le prix pour exprimer son opinion, génial... !!!



Je ne pense pas que tu étais visé sur ce coup. Ne fais pas de complexe de persécution (ça m'est réservé  )
Quand on se cherche un portable, on fait le tour du site apple, on voit plein de trucs super comme le rétro éclairage du clavier ou les 2 slots de mémoires puis on se dit "tiens je vais prendre le 12" pour avoir un vrai portable". C'est plutôt ça que dénonçait Hunjord (enfin je pense même si il te taquine en sentant que tu étais bien chaud ce soir lol).
Enfin c'est vrai qu'en habitant Waterloo, tu te mets à dos beaucoup de français. (désolé :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pense pas que tu étais visé sur ce coup. Ne fais pas de complexe de persécution (ça m'est réservé  )
> Quand on se cherche un portable, on fait le tour du site apple, on voit plein de trucs super comme le rétro éclairage du clavier ou les 2 slots de mémoires puis on se dit "tiens je vais prendre le 12" pour avoir un vrai portable". C'est plutôt ça que dénonçait Hunjord (enfin je pense même si il te taquine en sentant que tu étais bien chaud ce soir lol).
> Enfin c'est vrai qu'en habitant Waterloo, tu te mets à dos beaucoup de français. (désolé :rose: )



Ah ouais... Waterloo... Ben dis donc, j'avais même pas pensé à ça! Lol! Une raison de plus d'être discriminé...


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais... Waterloo... Ben dis donc, j'avais même pas pensé à ça! Lol! Une raison de plus d'être discriminé...



Non mais j'en ai dans la tête quand même


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Non mais j'en ai dans la tête quand même



Lol, mdr


----------



## meldon (20 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> Lol, mdr



Et encore j'ai failli dire que j'étais pas une fausse brune mais c'est pas bien de dire du mal des blondes, c'est pas leur faute après tout. 



Bon quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment c'est rétroéclairé un écran? Y a une différence entre l'ibook et le powerbook sur ce point?

PS: j'essaye de sauver les meubles lol


----------



## nTuX (20 Juillet 2005)

y'a des tubes fluorescents (généralement 4) derriere

apres je pense que la qualité des tubes fait la différence (pour une même dalle)

pour revenir à l'ibook, faudrait voir avec les prochains ibooks qui doivent sortir, si les écrans restent les mêmes...


----------



## hunjord (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt ça que dénonçait Hunjord (enfin je pense même si il te taquine en sentant que tu étais bien chaud ce soir lol).
> Enfin c'est vrai qu'en habitant Waterloo, tu te mets à dos beaucoup de français. (désolé :rose: )



Enfin, quelqu'un qui me comprend....
En plus je suis tombé sur une moule frite pas fraiche cet été....


----------



## cyberyoyo (20 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre...



Je pense comme les autres... Elle est canon Meldon ! Et en plus elle est sympa. Vivement tes prochains avatars !

Bon allez je sors... :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (21 Juillet 2005)

Bon... Euh... Hum... Hum... 1... 2... 3... Micro... Ok...

Pour voir les membres en direct c'est la.
Pour faire des rencontres c'est la.

*Et pour les parisiens, il y a un pique nique ce soir la.*

Mais c'est pas ici  :rateau: 

Merci d'en rester la


----------



## zolive12 (21 Juillet 2005)

alexisbackintown a dit:
			
		

> pq y a pas un bouton "supprimer tout" sur ce site ?????


Faut assumer...   
ils sont un peu moqueurs ici...  mais on s'y fait... 
bonne journée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

Il est bien ce fil... j'y vois quelques post d'un bien beau gabarit... qui meriteraient d'être un peu "retravaillés"... 
Ca serait pas possible de l'envoyer en direction du bar ???


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2005)

N'oubliez pas que si vous avez aimé,
vous pouvez donné une note à cette discussion :modo:


----------



## PinkTurtle (21 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> N'oubliez pas que si vous avez aimé,
> vous pouvez donné une note à cette discussion :modo:



Bah, c'est deja au max , toutes les petites étoiles!
Allez, pour la bonne cause j'ai voté! moi aussi je l'aime bien cette discussion. Et en plus,  alexisbackintown a pas forcément tord dans le fond: c'est vrai que c'est dommage de se payer se genre de dalle alors que des PC bas de gamme ont bien mieux!


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre...



Tu devrais poster ta photo 
sur ce thread...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juillet 2005)

Enfin... Tout ça ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai été déçu de mon Hummer par rapport à ma Ferrari. Je l'ai renvoyé par UPS cette saleté de Hummer :rateau:


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais poster ta photo
> sur ce thread...


 
si à la prochaine apple expo , il y a une élection de miss apple, et bçien je voterai pour toi....


----------



## zolive12 (21 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Enfin... Tout ça ça me rappelle la fois où j'ai été déçu de mon Hummer par rapport à ma Ferrari. Je l'ai renvoyé par UPS cette saleté de Hummer :rateau:


Moi, je l'aime bien mon hummer....


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre...


Meldon calme, mon coeur est fragile


----------



## macinside (21 Juillet 2005)

meldon a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas entendre...



oui... mais ... euh ... ben ... euh, ... ah  :love:


----------



## chagregel (21 Juillet 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Bon... Euh... Hum... Hum... 1... 2... 3... Micro... Ok...
> 
> Pour voir les membres en direct c'est la.
> Pour faire des rencontres c'est la.
> ...




Bon, autant dire que je parle dans le vent... :hein:

Je ferme pour le moment, si l'auteur le souhaite, le fil peut prendre la direction du Bar...


----------

